# Q6 Modifier



## oreyeszwirn

Can you tell me what you know about using modifer Q6 with locums?


----------



## LLovett

Here is the link to Medicare guidelines for locum tenens physician billing

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/Transmittals/Downloads/R1335CP.pdf


Hope this helps

Laura, CPC


----------



## oreyeszwirn

Thanks


----------

